# VSonic GR02 vs GR06?



## warrior047 (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys,

Looking to buy a good set of IEM.

Zeroed in GR02 and GR06...though i want to go ahead with GR02, thought of thinking about GR06 as well?
Also is GR06 discontinued?

Earphone

This doesn't have it


----------



## sandynator (Aug 4, 2013)

new line up of v sonic will be coming by end of august as per hifinage.com.

vsd1 model looks promising.
r02 silver will be next brainwavz m1(in fact better ).

vc02 is neutral iem of the new lot.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 4, 2013)

Well VSonic China never update their products line-up on their website.

Kindly check their new models here: Vsonic Singapore


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 8, 2013)

I got a chance to get the GR VSD1...
Did anyone got to hear a review about it when compared to GR02 Bass?


----------

